# .

## AleXXX

.    .  ,   -  ,     ,    ,        ,     ,       ,    () ,   ,  ,      , ,             .      .          .  ,    ,   ,    ,       .      -   ,   " "     .  ,    .  .  -        ,     ,           ,   , .

     -   -  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Reddiska

> -   -  ?


  :yes:

----------


## AleXXX

?    ?  :Smilie:

----------

-,        ,      . 
-,  "  ()   "     .      ,     -,  , ,     .
 ,    "  "        .

----------


## AleXXX

> -,        ,      . 
> -,  "  ()   "     .      ,     -,  , ,     .
>  ,    "  "        .


  ?

        -    ,  ,  .        , 6  -     30 ,    .      :Smilie:   ,       ,     2008?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

.

----------

<<   >>       , cash  2 .   ,         .
<<    >> ,     ,       ? ,    ()  , .
<<         >>   .

----------


## AleXXX

> <<   >>       , cash  2 .   ,         .
> <<    >> ,     ,       ? ,    ()  , .
> <<         >>   .


,   - -   2 .       ,  -   ,    ...

----------

.    .      ,      ,   . 
  :    ,  , ,  ,  ,         ?   .  (  )   . 
     ,        "  ". ,     :      ?

----------


## AleXXX

> .    .      ,      ,   . 
>   :    ,  , ,  ,  ,         ?   .  (  )   . 
>      ,        "  ". ,     :      ?


     .         :Smilie:

----------

